# Edition 38



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone going to edition 38 later this month?

http://www.edition38.com/

Saw it advertised, not sure what kind of numbers they pull but might be worth a look.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

e38 is amazing, cant wait for it

going over to belgium to VAG-vest this weekend too, they know how to sick up some dubs


----------



## c16wko (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah ill be at ed38, been for last few years running, brilliant day. one of the best uk shows imho...

belgium usually put on a good show. i went to club charlys this year, brilliant. complete different atmosphere to over here.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Wanted to go but in the sarf of France that weekend. Never been, but is highly recommended by those I know who've been.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll definately be at ED38


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Might pop along , will know closer to the date

Mark


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I should be there! Will confirm nearer the time.

Will be the sunday tho....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Been to Edition 38 for the last 3/4 years and it is alays a good show, we have camped and if you do don't expect much sleep, the foreign contingent is usually pretty impressive and last year there were a few very nice TT's but only about 3.

I had just picked my TTR up the day before so felt a little left out as it was bog standard - not so this year 

Well worth a look if you haven't been before and Sunday is the better day as more people come - last year we set up camp by the front gates on the Sunday morning and got to see all the cars arrive and scrape their front spoilers along the entrance path


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

In 2 minds about ED38 if the weather is looking good I am thinking about camping at the show for the weekend is is a good piss up [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Jacksprat is camping.

Will ask my brother if would be up for camping overnight, if not ill sort a cruise up on the Sunday.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

i will def be there! been last 3 years and its a quality show, will be on the sunday, only 10 mins from my house to, bonus! :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Im there again this year..really chilled show and more of the continental style shows. Ill be camping sat night. Last year ended up getting so smashed i lost the TT keys  , but i have a plan this year.....LANYARDS! 8)

See those of you coming there.


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

come on guys! there must be more people up for this, its a belting show this one!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll possibly pop along on the sunday, i hope to have a few more mods fingers crossed.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

You guys wanna meet on the way up from the south? Could meet you on the m1 or something?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm coming up with Ben T7 BNW

See y'all!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Up the M1?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will be there not sure which day though


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok this thread is a little messy so thought i would clean it up.

Adam and I and some VW Golf boys will be driving up the M1 to the event. We plan on leaving early, probably around 8am.

If any one would like to join the cruise up there or just meet us there then PM me or say so below and i will update the list below:

T7 BNW
ADAM TTR
Hark

Below is a list of others who will be meeting us up there!

MAC TT


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol
Welldone, that needed doing sooner or later. Ok Ill pick a services and meet you on the way.

That ok?

Will be and my brother in mine or mine and his mini depending on if he wants to drive. Doubt he'll keep though :roll:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey guys,

You not camping over Sat?...Just going up Sunday?

Regards,

Martin


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Na just going up on the sunday!

You heading up there ?


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think I' def gonna try and get down there now if you guys are going...It'll be good tto catch up.

Need to check with the better half to make sure she hasn't booked me...lol! 

Regards,

Martin


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive put you down as meeting us there! Possibly PM me or Adam with your mobile number so we can give you a call when we get there.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Didn't realise but I've actually got to come down the M1 not up it. Heres a ss of where I need to get off. Theres a total garage on the right according to the map. Do you or Mac want to meet here in the morning before we go in as its not far from there.

Matt








]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

We come of the M1 earlier than that!

but im sure we can meet a bit closer to the event. We will be comming off on the A45 and following that to the event.

Matt, why dont i call you after work and we can arrange on the phone somewhere to meet!

PM me your mobile!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm up for a meet somewhere.

Adam has my number Ben! , so we could meet somewhere before.

Matt, if you want to pm me, we can look at meeting up.

Regards,

Martin 

Still gotta make sure the better half hasn't booked me on Sunday...lol!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Damn! Sorry guy's! Won't be able to make this one 

Wedding on saturday, and will be in no fit state on sunday to get to Ed. 38 

Amz


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh geez Amz!! :?

Drink less and git yourself up there!!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Or we can always plonk you in the back of my car! No driving needed!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good point Ben!!!

That must mean you're coming now Amz


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't be a passenger in someone else's car


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ads is comming in my car! Plus there will be some four seater golfs driving up with us too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cant make this now due to a late change of plans [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

ANDY... Am I ever going to see your car in the flesh...lol! :lol:

Regards,

Martin


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not unless it's sunny :lol: :lol:


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Is anyone going down from Leeds area? Or Derby? Tim


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mac1967 said:


> ANDY... Am I ever going to see your car in the flesh...lol! :lol:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


There was a good chance I would have been going to ED 38 in the Golf as I was thinking about camping and there is not much room in the roadsters boot but I will defo be at ADI in October and defo in the TT


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TimoTT said:


> Is anyone going down from Leeds area? Or Derby? Tim


Will you be coming down the M1 mate? Can meet us just off the motorway if you want.

And what the hell did you do to the car to do a 0-60 3.9sec run


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, will be coming from Derby my bro is Charlie at Milltek and he will be in their new TTS.

0-60 - everything...LOL!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TimoTT said:


> 0-60 - everything...LOL!


Ok you need to meet us now so I can take a look


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

A low comp block with an IHI conversion and NOS may have something to do with it running low 12's!!! That is super quick!!!!!!!!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hark said:


> TimoTT said:
> 
> 
> > 0-60 - everything...LOL!
> ...


Hey Matt,

where exactly are we meeting?

I get on the M1, I think it's junctin 21 off the A46.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Will have a look when I get home mate.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Adam if you read this I've pmed Ben my number and some ideas for meeting up on the way. Ideally need to know tonight if he wants to meet.


----------

